# Martial Arts Experience



## Icepick (Nov 1, 2001)

I was just wondering how many arts are represented on this board.  Could everyone check in and let us know what you've studied?

I'll start:
Modern Arnis 6 yrs.
Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu 9 mos.
Balintawak, Wing Chun, American Kenpo, Boxing, Bando, JKD less than 6 months each

Thinking about picking up some Judo, if my ribs ever heal.:karate:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 1, 2001)

Modern Arnis - 3 mo (aprox) - currently actively training.
Am also working on sword techniques activly.

Others
American Kenpo - 6 mo
Wing Chung - 2 mo
Tai Chi - 2 mo.
Ninjitsu, Iaiado, Kenjitsu, Kendo - less than 1 month (based on books only, no formal training)
Sai, Bokken, Bo, Jo - - less than 1 month (based on books only, no formal training)


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 1, 2001)

Been boxing now over 10 years.
American Kenpo, about 7 years.
Judo, on and off for about 2 years.
Arnis, playing with it here and there for maybe 6 months.
Systema, here and there about 6 months.
Did some Jujitsu for about 6 month here and there.
Dunno if I can think of any more at the moment.
:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 1, 2001)

Okinawa-te since '91.

Dabbled with Wing Chun, but nothing serious.

Some form of kempo (which I think was bogus) for about a year.

Been researching and studying about the martial arts fairly continuously since '81.  Still pi$$ed that I can't find the majority of my library after I moved.

Informal training in TKD for about a year.

Several years wishing I had a certified JKD instructor.

Cthulhu


----------



## Kyle (Nov 1, 2001)

Karate 3 months
Wing Chun 7 months
Hung Gar 2 years
BJJ 6 years
Abusing Icepick 9 months
Boxing 6 months
Muay Thai 2 months

    - Kyle


----------



## Icepick (Nov 2, 2001)

Kyle -

You're TOO funny!  :rofl: 

What the @#$% is HUNG GAR?  And remember, this is a family oriented forum, so let's keep it G rated.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 2, 2001)

Hung Gar is the style of southern Chinese gung fu developed by Hung Hei Goon.  Hung Gar gung fu basically means 'Hung family (clan) gung fu'.  It's one of the five 'family' gung fu styles from southern China: Hung, Choy, Lay, Lau, and Mok.

I believe it is based on Shaolin tiger style, with elements and movements of White Crane, Dragon, Snake, Leopard, and Five Elements Fist.

Cthulhu


----------



## Dronak (Nov 2, 2001)

I'm new.    I just started training in the northern long fist style of shaolin kung fu.  I have just over one month experience now.    I also tried learning some basic tai chi, things like the 24 posture standardized form, via a combination of books and videos.  Yes, I know that's not the best way to learn and I've probably messed up tons of details in the process.  But our long fist instructor said he may teach us some Yang style tai chi later on, so I might get some actual training in that eventually.  I've been doing some tai chi that way for maybe two years.  I forget exactly.  I've kind of stopped in favor of practicing the long fist stuff I'm being taught right now.    So to summarize in a little chart like everyone else:

Shaolin Kung Fu, Northern Long Fist -- ~1 month
Tai Chi (no real, official training) -- ~2 years


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 2, 2001)

Well I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that would be considered a beginner.

My original instructor teached a hybrid of AK/Tracy kenpo with arnis and other forms mixed in.  I'm been out of training for almost a year because of an injury, but I have started to train in American Kenpo.......... So officially it's

Kenpo/arnis/(tiny bit of) jujitsu combination - 2 years
American Kenpo - 6 months on and off

But lets not forget the 4 years of Ballet/Tap/Jazz lesson when I was a kid.  That counts too doesn't it?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 3, 2001)

Ohhh...."Combat Ballet".  

Hey, if Tae Dough can be considered a martial art.......:rofl:


----------



## Mao (Nov 3, 2001)

Been training for about 28-29 yrs. so far.
TKD from mid to late 70's
Bando/JKD '80-still practice elements thereof
Aikido '90-present
Modern Arnis late '91-present
I was 14 when I began, I'm 42 now. I didn't feel old till just now.............sh-t!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2001)

Frequent moves mean I've achieved kyu ranks in Isshin-ryu, Goju-ryu (Shobukan), Uechi-ryu, Iaido, Judo, Aikido, Ric Jornales' Arnis-Kali Sipa-Sikaran, as well as an American form of self-defense and an Americanized system of kung fu. In addition I've had the chance to do a little Shorin-ryu and a little jujitsu. I've also been studying Tai Chi for about a year now. I started studying the martial arts around 1977 and started Modern Arnis in 1986 or 1987, which I continue to practice.


----------



## Despairbear (Nov 3, 2001)

Greetings all,

Aikido about 5 years
Stick and sword work about 10 years off and on.
WMA about 1 year.
A bunch of other stuff over the years, ground fighting, boxing, ju-jitsu, striking arts, knife fighting, archery, marskmanship, fencing, and anything else I can get my hands on.


Despair Bear


----------



## jeffbeish (Nov 3, 2001)

I began I Judo in 1952 and stopped formal training and teaching in 1980 -- (yodan). BTW, I turned down godan because it was pure political bovine excerment!

Shotokan karate for about 4 years in the mid-1950s -(no rank).

Matsubayshi karate 1960-1962 under Nagamine Shoshin -(shodan)

Goju ryu 1962 for three months with Miyazato Eiichi -(nikyu)

Kenpo with kajukenbo Sifu Tony Lasit -(shodan)

Occasionally I do some basic kata in whatever karate I remember after all those years (good exercise) and have been known to visit Judo dojos for a very mild workout.
:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 3, 2001)

I have studied:
American Kenpo
Tracy's Kenpo
Kara Ho Kenpo
ITF Tae Kwon Do
Matsubayashi Ryu - Shorin Ryu
Shotkan

It has been a great 20 yrs


----------



## Graham674 (Nov 5, 2001)

Shotokan - off and on for 2 years
Kuntao - 3 years
Wing Chun - 6 months
Hung Gar - 3 months
Wu style Tai Chi - 3 months
Judo - 6 years.

Plus some time in fencing and SCA heavy weapons   .  I wish I'd started in Judo and never gone down all those dead ends.

JG


----------



## girlychuks (Nov 5, 2001)

Shaolin Kempo, 4 months

I'm just a dabbling snot-nose but I LOVE it and I have devoured every book, site, and video I can get my mitts on. Not to mention exhausted my instructors with why? why? why? How? show me again....
I feel like this is the beginning of a beeyootiful friendship..:angel:


----------



## paulk (Nov 7, 2001)

I have studied

Kenpo Karate with Master Bob Rose (3 years)
Kempo Jujitsu With Sensei Terry Coughtrey (14 years)
Goshin Jutsu With Sensei Malcolm Keith (3 years)

And have tried various other styles over the years.

Currently teaching an interpretation of Kempo Jujitsu

Have a look at our site


----------



## Icepick (Nov 7, 2001)

Girlychuks -

I'm excited for you!  Martial arts has never gotten old for me.  Everytime I start to think I know something, I see a technique that opens my eyes and makes me say WOW!    

Have fun!

160+ views, and only 17 posts?  Come on people, let's find out what resources we have here!


----------



## bscastro (Nov 7, 2001)

This is a very interesting thread. It's great to see such variety in the forum. As for myself, I'm glad to say that I practice aspects of every style I've studied (some more than others). Moving around for school and work has allowed me the fortune of training under and with some cool guys. As for time spent under an instructor in different systems:
1. Tae Kwon Do Chung Do Kwon style - 6 years (since 1995)
2. Pangasinan style Kali - 3 years (started  in 1995)
3. Pikiti-Tirsia Kali - 2 years (started in 1996)
4. Modern Arnis - just started a month ago

I've dabbled in Muay Thai, JKD, Tai Chi, Wing Chun, other Filipino martial arts, and some grappling. Dabbling meaning that I've gone to seminars, trained with people informally, etc.

Hope to keep learning more and more as there's much more to learn!

Bryan


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 7, 2001)

Hey bscastro...you know Zach Whitson?

http://members.tripod.com/~kenpo_ronin/whitson.html


----------



## bscastro (Nov 7, 2001)

Sorry, don't know him (or I might have met him and forgot). It has been a couple years since training with the Pekiti Tersia guys (although I hope to get back with them for occassional refreshers soon). Also, I didn't really get into the "larger Pekiti Tersia world" so I just know some of the local guys here in Buffalo/Rochester area.

Bryan


----------



## bscastro (Nov 7, 2001)

Checked out website after my last post...no, don't know him. I only know a couple local guys in Buffalo/Rochester area.

Bryan


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Icepick _
> *Martial arts has never gotten old for me.  Everytime I start to think I know something, I see a technique that opens my eyes and makes me say WOW!*



This has very much been my experience. I'm continually amazed by the variety of techniques and approaches out there. I continue to discover new interpretations of old kata (thanks especially to Ryukyu Kempo seminars on Okinawan grappling techniques). Filipino styles held surprises for me, capoeira and BJJ (neither of which I have practiced, only watched) were eye-opening, and now after all these years I've started Tai Chi and it has its surprises for me. I love this aspect of the martial arts. It feeds an intellectual hunger and an aesthetic hunger in addition to everything else the martial arts provide, and it helps keep me motivated and enthused.

After my children and I practiced Tai Chi last night I reminded them that I have learned much in the martial arts by the simple method of Shutting Up and Listening. I've learned things from beginners who knew much less about the arts than I but who knew different things than I did. There's so much more to know out there.


----------



## paulk (Nov 7, 2001)

Quote from Arnisador

__________________________________________________

'I've learned things from beginners who knew much less about the arts than I but who knew different things than I did. There's so much more to know out there.'
__________________________________________________

Once you stop and think and start to analyse the techniques you teach as you teach them to new students, you find there is knowledge that the student has and has learnt, and that there is knowledge that the student gives you that the student does'nt know they've got.

Just going back to basics no matter how many times, opens up new trains of thought and gives rise to new ideas.

So folks, don't ignore the beginners, they may not have real knowledge but will certainly have useful information if you can find it.


----------



## bscastro (Nov 7, 2001)

As an instructor once told his class: "We are all students...we are all teachers." Sometimes, I try to have the questioning eye of a child when learning a new technique or when reviewing an old one. This often helps me to learn more about the technique as well.


----------



## IFAJKD (Nov 7, 2001)

hi guys. Sorry I'm late but here is my history and what I am currently obsessed with.

Judo at 9 years old for only 1 year
Shotokan 2 years
Tae Kwon Do to Black Belt 
Jeet Kune Do still going and teaching now
Filipino Kali, Escrima,(mixed Inosanto system) Kino Mutai, dumog, panajakman, panatuken,Silat (maphalindo) 
Muay Thai
Western Boxing
BJJ

Currently I teach JKD/FMA/MT under Paul Vunak.....within JKD we work from 26 different systems...
Still awake....?????
If interested check out the Paul Vunak Interview I posted in the JKD area. Very good info
See Ya
train hard
J


----------



## Aoshi (Nov 8, 2001)

It's amazing how many of you have so versatile MA experience. But anyway here's mine:

Goju-ryu karate 8yrs
Muay Thai 3yrs
Tae Kwon Do 2yrs
Aikido 1yr
Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu 2yrs (actively training)


----------



## wongfeihung (Nov 25, 2001)

Great  thread! I see I've found some good company to keep, lots of interesting experience here.

American Karate (eclectic art combining Isshin-Ryu katas with kickboxing and a lot of Kenpo SD) 1976-present with a 2 year hiatus in 1986-1988. Current rank of San-dan. Currently training under my Father and Sensei, J. R. Roy -- his Instructor was Sensei Steven McCabe from Sensei Bruce Ferrini's (sp?) school. I have been teaching group and private classes for children and adults since 1995.

Northern Shaolin Kung Fu 1982-1984. Trained under Dr. Liang Kay Chi, head disciple of Liu Yeun Chiao. Staff, broadsword, spear, praying mantis. I still practice some of the forms and drills, though much is lost.

Northern Shaolin Kung Fu 1982-1985. Trained under Sifu Ray Hayward, co-successor of Master T.T. Liang. Eagle claw, tiger paw and praying mantis. The forms are lost but the experience was unforgettable! Check out Sifu Hayward's site which features many outstanding articles by him, Paul Abdella and T.T. liang.
www.tctaichi.com

Modern Arnis 1988-present. Trained under the late Professor Remy A. Presas and J. R. Roy. Achieved rank of Lakan in 1994, mostly inactive since 1998. I incoporate a lot of the Professor's teachings into my Karate instruction and I still practice many things in my own personal practice.

Yang style T'ai Chi Ch'uan for the past 4 months. Currently training under J. R. Roy who trained under Paul Gallagher and is currently training under Sifu Ray Hayward. I have a familiarity with many of the concepts and two person drills from my Sensei's use of the principles in general practice.

Many thanks to my teachers, students and peers. Sad to reflect back and think how much material has been lost to incativity; but, it only strengthens my resolve to correct past mistakes.

Travis
www.jrroy.com


----------



## Kenpo Professor (Nov 25, 2001)

My last count was I'm old after so many years LOL.   

1976-started Shotokan Karate with Jerry Francis from Zodiac Karated in Ohio, but moved to Texas where I was.   4 years and only a green belt, he was definitely a hard ***.

1980- Joined USAF and studied with numerous instructors at different bases and achieved minimal rank but lots of knowledge.

1986- Came to California and met up with Vic Leroux (American Kenpo now with IKCA)  to Brown Belt.

1990-  Still training in Kenpo and earned a 1st Black in Aikido under Manny Rivera Sensei.

1990-  Found and stayed with at the time 8th Dan Larry Tatum and have been with him since.    I Have earned a 6th Black under his tutelage at this point in time.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Zujitsuka (Nov 25, 2001)

Shotokan Karate - 2 years
Tae Kwon Do - 2 years
Hapkido - 1 year
Judo - 1 year
Sanuces JuJitsu - 1 year
*Zujitsu - 7 years

Zujitsu is an eclectic martial art that incorporates techniques and strategies from several disciplines.  The system's founder, Soke Chaka Zulu holds black belt ranks in Sanuces Jujitsu, Judo, Tae Kwon Do, and Nisei Goju Karate.  He was also a Recon Marine.

It is always a pleasure to train in the various dojos within our federation because I always learn a lot.  I've trained with other zujitsuka who have background in Capoiera, Pikiti Tersia, Brazilian JuJitsu, Aikido and the list goes on and on.  This is really helping me become a more complete martial artist.

Soke Chaka Zulu does not want clones of himself but unique individual martial artists.  He encourages all of his students to cross-train and seek out new information in order to acquire the best martial education possible.  Sort of how Bruce Lee encouraged people to absorb what is useful and leave the rest.  Master Zulu does in fact have a lot to offer but does not for a second think that he knows it all.  He is always learning more and sets a great example for his students.  How cool is that?


----------



## KumaSan (Nov 26, 2001)

Okay, here goes...

Collegiate Wrestling - 6 years, Junior HS and HS (hey, it counts...)
Shaolin Kung-Fu - about 3-4 months back in 1994
Some Japanese JuJutsu, about 3 months, in 1997
Muay Thai/JKD/Kali (Inosanto Blend) - it'll be one year come Jan.
Brazilian JiuJitsu - 3 months now

I'm currently studying MT/JKD/Kali/BJJ under Frank Cucci out in Virginia. The wife and I started together at the beginning of the year, and we love it. I've been interested in the MA since I can remember and have read lots of books, most of which have been lost in my last couple of moves....


----------



## Ms J (Nov 26, 2001)

1974  1979

Street awareness and realty based self-deffense, street based knife defense and tactics.

1977 to 1980

JKD- gun safety, Range training, Self defense, hand to hand training/Assault training,realty scenario training  though the Los Angeles police academy

1983 to 87

Filipino marital arts- Castro Combat Eskrima:

1988 to 1993 

Military hand-to-hand, awarness, and anti terrorist training 

1998 to present

JKD-Inosanto kali- Illistrisimo kali -modern arnis-Doce pares eskrima-Judo- Saber Fencing-Silat-Ki-aikido concepts -Military and police training in Gun and Knife tactics-Weapons training and Defense, Victims self defense and awareness, handicapped self defense- de-escalation training. realty scenario training and concepts. Self Defense, Womans self defense.

1-2000 to present 

F.A.T.E. Organization Founder-CEO: 
Founder- Co Developer: F.A.T.E. " Filipino Martial Arts" 
Founder- Co Developer: " The Art of Self-Defense & Awareness"


Ok so what does that all mean? 

It means i am using my " Licenses to learn "


Ms. J.......
The old, blind, and dyslexic women.....
Who never had the safety of living in
the shoe........


:asian:


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 26, 2001)

> *"We are all students...we are all teachers."*



So true.  There's a concept in Budo called _shoshin_.  It means "Beginner's mind".  It's the idea that no matter rank, title or length training in an art, you should approach everything you hear and see as though you were a beginner.

Unfortunately, this is often thrown in the trash in the west 

Takamatsu sensei said, "To teach is to learn twice"


----------



## BWright (Nov 27, 2001)

Kempo for a little less than 10 months (money got short) in 1980.

Modern Arnis for the last year.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *There's a concept in Budo called shoshin.  It means "Beginner's mind".  It's the idea that no matter rank, title or length training in an art, you should approach everything you hear and see as though you were a beginner.
> *



Great advice. Part of this approach I'm sure is the humbleness of a beginner.



> *
> Takamatsu sensei said, "To teach is to learn twice" *



I agree. You don't fully understand it until you're asked to explain it. I think this is an important point: Teaching is part of the _learning_ process. A good instructor will have you help teach new students when you're ready, where ready referes to the stage of your training more than your technical abilities.

Scientists have a saying: "Anyone who can't explain their work to an eleven year old is a fraud." If you truly understand it, you can make it understandable. But this takes time and practice too.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 27, 2001)

I tend to agree...  of course, it does take time to learn how to teach   but I find that in the process of figuring out how to get the info across to the other person, that if forces me to examine it from many angles, thereby increasing my own understanding of it.  I learn by teaching.  (of course, the regular tripple checking with the qualified folks helps too...its bad when ya master something the wrong way.)


----------



## Ms J (Nov 28, 2001)

Its really easy for me to always stay in this frame of mind, and learning constently, see i dont ever want to master anything until i die, you lock yourself into non growth and stagnation once you mastered something or even are titled master in something.. 

for me its this way, another reason..... wow... its because i have been hugly lucky and gifted over the years to be able to train with some of the best teachers and instructors i could have ever asked for.. training with any of them to this day is a totaly humbling experance for me as well..  

god sort of took care of me this way over my life and i give every bit of credit i can to these people.. espicaly for putting up with my  old sorry self...... 

ok what do i want it to say when i die on my epatat? 
for fun, would be nice to say Weapons Master, but you have to make a note that i did not get promoted to this until made sure i had no breath left........ 

ok so lets say i had my choice, and for the legal reasons for ranking or teaching would be changed to just instructorship, no belts or titles just levels of instructorship.. 

hey thats sort of how i did my ranking system........ 

Ms. J........


----------



## happyguy (Nov 29, 2001)

All total I've studied about 25 years. Kempo karate , a little wing chun , northern shaolin , pakua chang , and taijiquan . Taijiquan is my area of greatest expertise .


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 17, 2001)

*Primary Training*
Modern Arnis since 1982: 6th Degree 
Arnis Sikaran: 1st Degree
Balintawak: a little over a year

*Secondary training*
Bando:  5 years
Parker's Kenpo: 5 years
Fencing: 6 years

*Other influences*
Small Circle Ju Jitsu
Isshinryu Karate
Southern Dragon Kung Fu


----------



## Ms J (Dec 17, 2001)

Hi Renagade, what kind of Fencing are you doing up there in Bufflo" ie what style and what weapon? 

Ms. J. Bows deeply........ 

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 17, 2001)

Ms. J
I do SCA style fencing. We use: 
Foil 
Epee
"Schlager" (Heavy Rapiers)


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Scientists have a saying: "Anyone who can't explain their work to an eleven year old is a fraud." If you truly understand it, you can make it understandable. But this takes time and practice too. *



One of my physics professors used to ask us how we would explain various concepts to children.  In this way, he could gauge whether or not we understood the material.

My instructor always told us that if we couldn't teach it, then we didn't truly know it.  In the Okinawa-te system as he taught it, yellow belts get their first experience teaching by giving basic instruction to the white belts.  Of course, this instruction was supervised by the actual instructor.  This was done to: 1) ensure the student was adequately learning the techniques by teaching them, and 2) prepare the student for instructor duties in the future.

The Okinawa-te ranking system is a bit different from other, more popular traditional systems.  There really isn't an 'assistant' or 'apprentice' instructor.  Part of the requirement to earn your black belt is the desire to teach.  Therefore, once you earn a black belt in Okinawa-te, you are an instructor.

This also makes the time required to earn a black belt in OT a bit longer than many other systems.  Five years is seen as a very short amount of time in which to earn an OT black belt (compared to the minimum requirement of 3 years in JKA karate).  The usual amount of time is probably around 8 to 10 years.  Consequently, there aren't many OT black belts.  The style has been taught in the U.S. since the early sixties, and at my last count, there were only a little over 40 OT black belts _worldwide_.  I think the length of training time required to earn a black belt causes problems with student retention.  Also, since there are not many OT black belts, there aren't as many OT instructors to train more black belts.

An upside to the early introduction to teaching and the length of time spent on basics is that I've seen OT purple and blue belts with better form and technique then some black belts from other systems.  Man, that was one very long sentence.

Cthulhu
rambling because I just got home from work.


----------



## DWright (Dec 17, 2001)

In 1981 I started my Karate training, which led me to police self defense instructing.  While training Police Officers around the Country I also continued my training.  Street combat, knife fighting,  and police baton, and PR-24.   The baton training took my training into Arnis, which I am still teaching and learning.


----------



## WuTang (Jan 16, 2002)

Mitose Kenpo 7yrs
Tai-Chi & Chi-Gong 7yrs
Torite Jutsu (pressure points) 4yrs
Goju-Shorei (cane and knife) 4yrs


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WuTang _
> *Torite Jutsu (pressure points) 4yrs
> Goju-Shorei (cane and knife) 4yrs *



Can you tell us a bit more about these systems (possibly in one of the other fora, if appropriate)?


----------



## Jim M (Jan 17, 2002)

Tracy's Kenpo - 1 yr
Parker's Kenpo - 1 yr

A little Arnis and a couple seminars from Joe Lewis and Benny Urquidez.  Benny give a heck of a seminar.  

Jim


----------



## Icepick (Jan 17, 2002)

Jim -

Who do you do the arnis with?  Are you one of Joe Parker's guys?  My knowledge of NJ geography is limited.


----------



## Jim M (Jan 17, 2002)

No, unfortunately I've been out of it all for quite some time now.  Trying to get back but that probably will not happen for a few months now (at least).  Anyway, I studied a little Arnis in PA, outside of Phila.  The instructor attended one of Remy Presas' week long camps and he taught some of it.  I'd really like to get back into Kenpo but the nearest school seems to be about an hour away.  I may be relocating to Poughkeepsie, NY in a month or so and I don't really want to make any definite commitments until I get that straightened out.  It's amazing the excuses I make!


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 17, 2002)

Okinawa Te 1 year
TKD 2 years
Wing Chun 6 months- currently studying
Kali 1 month-currently studying


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jim M _
> * I may be relocating to Poughkeepsie, NY in a month or so and I don't really want to make any definite commitments until I get that straightened out. *



You can definitely find FMA there.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 17, 2002)

> Okinawa-te since '91.
> 
> Dabbled with Wing Chun, but nothing serious.
> 
> ...



Couple questions Cthulhu:

1.  Could you tell me in general a bit about Okinawa-te?
     I have a friend that's moving to Okinawa soon, and she's
    interested in studying an M.A. with her daughter while
she's there.  How would you describe the style to someone
that's never studied a style?


2.  Did someone steal your library during your move? What's
    the deal there, was it the movers, or a parent, or spouse?

3.  Have you now started studying JKD?  Or are there still none
in your area?  Are you studying it informally?


Just curious, 


Kirk


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *
> 
> Couple questions Cthulhu:
> ...



Well, the Okinawa-te I studied was that introduced by Gordon Doversola in the 60's.  It's not the same Okinawa te most people refer to when speaking of ancient Okinawan martial arts.  

Your friend will probably see a lot of Goju, Uechi, and possibly Isshin Ryu while in Okinawa, all of them good systems in their own right.  If she's going to be near a U.S. base (particularly Kadena AB) then she should be able to find a school that is used to teaching American servicemen/women.  Bear in mind that it's been about 15 years since I was last in Okinawa.  Beautiful island.  She may not want to leave 

I think Okinawa-te (what I practice) can be described as in-between kung fu and traditional karate.  Some of the movements resemble karate, some resemble kung fu, some resemble kenpo.  Now that I've started FMA training, I'm finding lots of similarities there, but that could just be because I've been training for a while.

Her best bet would be to research Goju, Uechi, and/or Isshin Ryu before she goes to see if any would be suitable for her.  





> *
> 2.  Did someone steal your library during your move? What's
> the deal there, was it the movers, or a parent, or spouse?*



No, the books weren't stolen.  Some of them simply can't be found, and some were destroyed by water damage when a pipe on our washing machine blew. 
Luckily, the books I most value have been found and were spared the water damage.




> *
> 3.  Have you now started studying JKD?  Or are there still none
> in your area?  Are you studying it informally?*




Unfortunately, as of yet, I've yet to find an instructor in my area.  I'm still trying to get IFAJKD down here for a seminar   If I do that, I hope to get a group together to study informally, bringing IFAJKD back down whenever we can.



> *
> Just curious,
> 
> 
> Kirk *



No problem.  Aren't we all?  

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *the Okinawa-te I studied was that introduced by Gordon Doversola in the 60's.*



Do you mean to say that it was created by him?


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *
> Some form of kempo (which I think was bogus) for about a year.
> 
> ...


I think many of of have ended up in some bogus M.A  I was learning monkey Kung fu from some guy it was only a month but I think he was bogus also.


----------



## IFAJKD (Jan 18, 2002)

Cthulhu:
I,m leaving for Florida on Friday. See ya soon. I hope


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 18, 2002)

Being old enough to be a fossile I have studied a few arts not that I have made an instuctors grade level in all
Sikaran
PaiLum
White Leopard(River RiverSociety)
Kenpo
Tkd
Mind Fist
Aikido
Judo
Northern White Dragon
Arnis


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *Sikaran
> *



Was this taught as kicking only?



> *
> Northern White Dragon
> *



Could you tell us a bit about this (maybe in the CMA forum)?


----------



## donald (Jan 18, 2002)

Chinese kenpo 2yrs.
Sang Moo Kwan T.K.D apprx.2mos.
American kenpo off/on since about "95"
Became an enthusist (spelling?) in about 19hunard an sebendee seben, man time shore dew fleye!!!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 22, 2002)

Sikaran
No I ws not taught that it was a kicking art only.
Kicking has a larger part than in many styles but I was instructed in the use of the hands as well. The most noteable thing is most likely the areas of attack.
It was passed down to me as a war art  not a sport.


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 23, 2002)

I have trained in;

Judo - no rank

WTF TKD - yellow belt ( I actually trained for 4 years but never graded, because I was training with blackbelts, and didn't see the need to grade.)

Tracy Kenpo
Ed Parkers Kenpo - For about 6 years in total.

Ryukyu Kempo - About 3 years so far. I have found what I was looking for!

--Dave:karate: :samurai: :ninja::asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *Sikaran
> No I ws not taught that it was a kicking art only.
> Kicking has a larger part than in many styles but I was instructed in the use of the hands as well. The most noteable thing is most likely the areas of attack.*



I had understood that sipa and sikaran referred to kicking systems. I learned a bit about them from Ric Jornales. Could you post a bit more about Sikaran in the FMA forum?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 24, 2002)

Will post more on subject i FMA forum tomorrow.
You can fid out about the systen I study At     www.Sikaran.com


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 24, 2002)

Sorry abut the spelling in the last post my cat wanted to type and press send befor I could correct the message.
Willpost of FMA tomorrow.
Check out    www.Sikaran.com

My spelling s bad enough without my cats help
Shadow


----------



## Chiduce (Jan 26, 2002)

Basic Kung Fu, 24 yrs                                                             Combat Karate, 22yrs                                                   Clandestine Combatives, 17 yrs                                           Combat  Judo, 18 Months                                               Matsumura Shorin-Ryu Karate-do, 18 Months                               Qi Gong 4 yrs                                                                         Dragon Kenpo Karate 3yrs                                                     Kenpo Karate, 2yrs                                                                      =24 yrs of learning the Martial Way                                      Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## white dragon (Feb 5, 2002)

I've been doing Taekwondo for just over a year (WTF) and have a green belt.

I've done a TINY amount of JKD too, but not enough to worth noting.


----------



## warder (Feb 5, 2002)

Currently Im studying Taekwondo, and have been for a little over a year. I also just started training in BJJ around 2 months ago. Prior to this i started Shaolin Kung Fu  for around 6 years, till my instructor ran off with a girl he met, and shut down on us practicaly over night. I took akido for less than 1 year. Throughout all this ive continued to study Chin-Na, wich i started at mu kung fu school, and is taught at my Tae Kwon do school. Thats it in a nutshell for me. In all, Ive been studying and training in martial arts for over 7 years.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warder _
> *Throughout all this ive continued to study Chin-Na, wich i started at mu kung fu school, and is taught at my Tae Kwon do school.*



I thought Chin-Na was taught within some other art--do you mean to say that you study it on its own?

(It's probably best to start a new thread for this in the Chinese martial arts forum.)


----------



## warder (Feb 5, 2002)

I didnt know where to post my response it appropietly, so ill just continue here. Chin-na is taught within alot of different schools, and with alot of martial arts. that is because it has some very practicle applications, and the techniques range from being very simple to fairly complicated. Both schools I trained at taught it as part of their cirriculum along with the specific discipline of the school.  For self defense applications it is very practical.  On my own i have continued to train on the techniques I learned from my first school, along with what im learning now at my TKD class.
my first techer would learn it from Dr Jwing-Ming Yang out of boston. Ive always learned that he is one of the foremost experts on chin-na. He conducts regular seminars at his school in boston. ive never attended as of yet, but im planning on going this summer. http://www.ymaa.com/schoseminars.html
that is the link to his schools seminar classes.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warder _
> *I didnt know where to post my response it appropietly, so ill just continue here. Chin-na is taught within alot of different schools, and with alot of martial arts. that is because it has some very practicle applications, and the techniques range from being very simple to fairly complicated. Both schools I trained at taught it as part of their cirriculum along with the specific discipline of the school.  For self defense applications it is very practical.  On my own i have continued to train on the techniques I learned from my first school, along with what im learning now at my TKD class.
> my first techer would learn it from Dr Jwing-Ming Yang out of boston. Ive always learned that he is one of the foremost experts on chin-na. He conducts regular seminars at his school in boston. ive never attended as of yet, but im planning on going this summer. http://www.ymaa.com/schoseminars.html
> that is the link to his schools seminar classes. *



I did see that you mentioned beginning your chin-na training at some kung fu school.

Dr. Jwing-Ming Yang appears to be one of the authorities of chin-na in the U.S./North America, and has authored quite a few well-recieved books on the subject.  If I were in your position, I would definitely check out one of his seminars.

Cthulhu


----------



## warder (Feb 5, 2002)

I really hope i have the time to. It is alot of fun to learn, and very effective when used properly.


----------



## Yari (Feb 7, 2002)

Different styles of Aikido: Kubiyashi & Nishio (This one I''m into now) about 5 - 6 years, split in 2.
Jujitsu : Nearly 20 years, also split between Norway and Denmark.
Karate: split between shorinryu and Kyokushinkai(sp?) about 5 years(2½ years each).
Modern Arnis: 6 Years, and hoping to take it up a bit again.

There's alot of stuff I've just  tried, at different camps and dojo's when I'm out travelling.

But like most, the more I learn the more I find out how deep some styles are, and how difficult some things REALLY are. But thats another thread.

/Yari


----------



## jaybacca72 (Feb 8, 2002)

sorry iam late on this topic here it goes.

1983-present Ed Parker's Kenpo(4th black)


larry hartsell's jkd version since 1995 authorized instructor under paul irish(full instructor)

Remy Presas Arnis since about 95 or 96 under Datu Hartman

and currently training systema under Vladimir Vasiliev

influences
Tim Hartman Arnis
Paul Irish jkd
Most top Kenpo people like trejo,huk,etc.. but i have not gotten to meet larry tatum yet but i hope to his tapes have definitley influeneced me.
Dr. Gyi Bando
Brandon Sigethy (friend of my who taught me to grapple bjj machado way) and if i forgot anybody sorry i'm tired right now.
later
jay


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 8, 2002)

That guy scares me.

Heh heh heh..


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *That guy scares me.
> 
> Heh heh heh.. *



My mother scares me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 8, 2002)

That's because she's one tough lady!

To have to deal with you growing up she probably had to be. I bet she's now a candidate for sainthood.


----------



## disciple (Feb 8, 2002)

Sorry that I am late in this...I just joined this forum

I had about a year of white crane gong fu, and a year of traditional Yang style Taijiquan. My taiji master, though, came from Taiwan so I guess she taught me the Taiwanese version of it (108).  Because I am now in CA, and currently learning again traditional Yang style (88), also Chen style, and Shaolin Chang Quan from my master who is from China.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by disciple _
> *white crane gong fu*



Tell us more? Maybe in the CMA forum?


----------



## disciple (Feb 8, 2002)

Sorry arnisador, but I dont know what should I talk about the style so I am not going to start a new thread. :shrug:
I think the style is not as famous in the US as it is in East Asia. I learned this style a couple of years ago in Indonesia. And I think this is not the original Fukien White Crane Gong Fu as it has been mixed up with silat, although most of the forms are still original (I think) with chinese name.
Here is the url: http://www.silat-white-crane.de/index.htm


----------



## JD_Nelson (Feb 11, 2002)

Brand new student to American Kenpo.  Right at 4 months old in the martial arts.  

I must say I enjoy it immensely.  I have always felt better about being part of a team when competing.  I am now finding I much more enjoy individual competitions.  There is not anyone else to blame if one does not compete at the top level.  It falls back onto the individual.

:asian: 


JD_Nelson


----------



## Kirk (Feb 11, 2002)

> Okinawa-te since '91.
> 
> Dabbled with Wing Chun, but nothing serious.
> 
> ...



Just curious, Cthulhu about a couple things.  First .. how the heck
do you prounounce Cthulhu??  

Second ... if someone asks you what art you claim, what do you
say?  What do you say is  YOUR art, I mean ... which one are you
complimenting with your cross over studies?  

Thirdly .. whatever your reply to my 2nd question ... would that
change once you had a lengthy study in JKD?  If so, how long do
you think?


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *
> 
> Just curious, Cthulhu about a couple things.  First .. how the heck
> do you prounounce Cthulhu??  *




According to H.P. Lovecraft, it is supposedly unpronouncable for humans.  However, I've seen "K'loo loo" and "Kuh-THOO-loo", among other 'pronunciations'.  I use "Kuh-THOO-loo".



> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *
> Second ... if someone asks you what art you claim, what do you
> say?  What do you say is  YOUR art, I mean ... which one are you
> complimenting with your cross over studies?  *




Okinawa-te would have to be my 'base art', since that's what I've spent the most time actively studying.  However, nowadays I am practicing FMA under two FCS (Filipino Combat System) guros.  I still practice the Okinawa-te forms, however.  That's about it, since there is no one else to train with in that system in Florida.



> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *
> 
> Thirdly .. whatever your reply to my 2nd question ... would that
> ...



I honestly couldn't answer that until I've had the opportunity to study train JKD for a lengthy period.  It's like somebody asking me what I'd do if they punched me...I couldn't tell them unless they actually tried it.

I may have partly answered this last question with my answer to your second question when I said I am currently training in FMA.  Though I still enjoy Okinawa-te and would love to train in it more, circumstances make that fairly impossible.  Since I am now regularly training the FMA and really trying to learn it, I'll say Okinawa-te is my base art, but I am currently training FMA.  I may say the same if I had the opportunity to train JKD.

Then again, I may not 

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Just curious, Cthulhu about a couple things.  First .. how the heck do you prounounce Cthulhu?*



Oh you can call Chuggalug anything and he'll answer...


----------



## Kirk (Feb 12, 2002)

> I'll say Okinawa-te is my base art, but I am currently training FMA. I may say the same if I had the opportunity to train JKD.




Another question for ya ... I gotta ask, as a kenpoist.  Have you
seen similarities between JKD and Parker Kenpo?  Have you
ever looked into studying A.K?  Isn't it GOOD enough for YOU!??!
(joking)


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Again, having never had the oppportunity to study JKD with a certified instructor, I can't answer that for you.  Some of the best people to ask would be Dan Inosanto and the other Parker students he brought over to JKD way back when.

The closest thing to A.K. I've seen wherever I've been was kajukembo, and I almost took that.  However, when I went to the base gym (USAF airbase), I found the kajukembo guy had left and met my Okinawa-te instructor instead.

Cthulhu


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 2, 2002)

I have been in the Martial Arts since 1975.

TKD
Kickboxing
American Kenpo
Systema 
Grappling

I've been doing TKD or the American Freestyle version for most of the time. 
Started Kenpo in the late 80's then ran out of money and the school then closed and there weren't any near me. I just found one about 30 miles from me and have since started my American Kenpo training again (with the Systema thrown in too). 
Bounced around alot but now I'm sticking with the Kenpo for good.


:asian: 

Chuck


----------



## Sanxiawuyi (Mar 2, 2002)

Sorry for joining late....

Ive been involved since the early eighties, beginning with

Tae Kwon-do (black)
FMA/JKD (no rank given, 1 yr.)
Various Southern Chinese systems (no rank given, many years)
Shootfighting (no rank given, 3 yrs)
Tracy Kenpo (Shodan, eight yrs.)
Chen and Yang Taijiquan (no rank given, 2 yrs.)
Baguazhang (no rank given, 1 yr.)

As well as a martial historian for the past five years.

Sanxiawuyi 

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 2, 2002)

I have to get out more. 

 

I think I'm limiting myself to so few arts.

:asian: 

Chuck


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 5, 2002)

almost 10 years 

8 years in a mixed style based on shorin-ryu, jujitsu, white crane, and hung gar

8 months in a mixed praying mantis school, that included, seven star, northern and southern, and tai mantis

6 months tai chi chuan

going on 6 months in wah lum kung fu

have studied various weapons systems within each of the above styles.


----------



## Turner (Mar 9, 2002)

16 total years experience

7 years Self Taught (Aided by a Vietnam vet Green Beret and my father who trained in Northern Shaolin Kung-Fu, Tae Kwon Do, and Judo as well as from books, magazines, watching and participating in fights.)

3 years Goju-Ryu Karate (It was an eclectic mix of Goju-ryu Karate, American Kenpo, Goshin Jiu-Jitsu, and Presas' Modern Arnis)

6 weeks arnis (Military Basic training, used spare time to train with a fellow Filipino Airman named Bell, don't know the style)

6 months Hapkido (Military Technical School - studied with the instructor for 3 months and then tested for Nidan, the instructor was shipped out before and I took over the class for the remainder of my time there.)

3 months Brazilian Jujitsu (The Hapkido assistant instructor studied under one of the Machado brothers and shared/practiced what he had learned with me... instead of teaching the Hapkido class when the head instructor was shipped out.)

2 years Shorinji Kempo

2 years Soo Bakh Do  Tang Soo Do

2 months Kyokushin Karate (I was a live-in student at the Budo Karate House Program and absolutely loved the training intensity. Its a great program and I really enjoyed my time there. Unfortunately due to spiritual needs and a realization that spiritual growth, which is most important in my life, was nonexistant there I had to make a very difficult decision to leave.)

5 Years Dragon Kenpo 
(I have been registered for only an hour now and I have definately not had a chance to read all of the posts in this wonderful place, however I have seen a vast number of postings by a certain, now banned, Dragon Kenpo practioner and quite a few negative opinions about this style. I would like to do my best to give you my opinion of the style and then you can judge for yourself. 
   Dragon Kenpo is mostly a philosophy of freedom. There are many martial arts that follow tradition that we feel slow down the progress of the student. First is the practice of Kata. As a Goju-Ryu and Tang Soo Do student, I've practiced a lot of kata and can appreciate their value in developing coordination, staying power, mind-no-mind, and alertness. However it is my belief that these things can be learned in more efficient means due to the current medical and scientific discoveries of today. Another issue is the use of a foreign language in training. I think Bob Orlando in his book "Martial Arts America" sums it up the best when he compares the teaching of Japanese Karate to teaching someone how to drive a volkswagen. It would be counter productive for your drivers ed instructor to teach you how to drive speaking in the language of the country where the car was built. Why go through that translation process? I believe that most of the "traditions" people hold so tight to were not intended to be traditions. Service men went overseas and trained with the instructor which was taught using the culture of the area.  In not knowing the language or the culture of that land the serviceman thought this was time honored tradition and taught it when he brought it back to America... or perhaps when the foreign teacher came to america he taught the americans in his custom and language because he was not familar with our own and so we picked it up as part of learning the art. <I realize not all readers of this forum are americans, so please insert your country as you will> Traditions should serve us, we should not serve them. Time in grade is another issue. Experience is important. You might have all the natural ability in the world, but if you don't have practical experience <nope, I don't mean that you should go out and fight to get real-life experience... I am talking about sparring, drills, and just doing basics over and over and over> that natural ability just isn't going to get you anywhere. However, if someone has shown that their experience and ability has caused them to progress faster than the average student they shouldn't be held back due to time. My Shorinji Kempo instructor trained in Japan for a very long time. One thing he noticed was that the Japanese students were progressing twice as fast as he was. He went to his instructor and asked why, seeing that he was defeating them in sparring and was technically better than they. The instructor had no answer except that the rules required him to double the amount of time in grade for American students. The instructor encouraged him to go to Hombu and talk to the Board. Of course the board wasn't too happy to be questioned and refused to answer, but he kept pressing. Finally he was told that Foreigners couldn't comprehend the warrior mindset and principles because they weren't Japanese and that he either had to accept it or quit. I've read a similar story in one of George Dillman's book. How many of the instructors in your lineage were given a different standard due to their race and didn't know it and kept the time restrivtions because they didn't know any better? Dragon Kenpo is for judging the person based on the person. <personalizing the art to fit them instead of fitting them to the art>
   Dragon Kenpo is primarily a distance program, so you ask "How can you learn via video?" TV is a great teacher, sometimes better than having a person in front of you because you can pause, rewind, and watch the technique in slow motion. One time you can watch the footwork, next time the hand placement, the next time the hip movements... so on and so forth. Its a great tool, when I teach, I tape all of my classes because it is such an invaluable training tool. I agree that you must have feedback. You can't gain ability by just watching a video. Just like everything else, you have to practice and practice and practice. While the founder of the system provides the rank with the tapes without testing because he believes that rank in many arts just means exposure to knowledge, so he offers the knowledge and certifies you. Many Dragon Kenpo students disagree and have gathered together and formed an organization that supports the testing of individuals for rank and provides feeback for free to help distant students. I had my rank approved by my Shorinji Kempo instructor and Tang Soo Do instructor before I wore it and am in the process of being approved again by a Dragon Kenpo instructor just to ensure its validity. I have no desire to get something for nothing. I have sweated, cried, and bled to get where I am today and if my rank is no approved during this testing phase I will gladly take off my belt and start scrubbing the mats with white belts all over again.
    Dragon Kenpo is my style. Not because its easy to gain rank, because for me its not. I don't like to do anything the easy way. I practice it because it promotes personal growth. Its similar to American Kenpo because it believes in fitting the art to my abilities instead of trying to cram me into a smaller mold or trying to get me to fill a larger mold. I am all about trying to obtain my potential. I love to cross train, but sadly a lot of instructors discourage it. I don't see why. Its gonna be my life at risk on the street if something happens and so I want to be prepared. In teaching I have the same approach. I don't want to slow down my students progress by adding cultural things that aren't my culture. Bowing has no place in American society. Its not a useful tool for teaching respect. Shake hands in class, thats how we show respect. Call each other Sir and Ma'am. That is being polite and showing respect. Using terms like Mae Geri, Hidari, and Age Uke may only wind up getting your students killed on the street because they focused on the language instead of the actual technique.
   I will not be popular for my choice in styles. I often get "hate mail" from people who think that what I study is trash. I still stand by my style. I am a Dragon Kenpo student and teacher. I don't need the style and to the best of my knowledge, it doesn't need me. I could teach Hapkido or Jujitsu. I could go back to scrubbing the mat as a white belt in Tae Kwon Do or any other style, but I've chosen Dragon Kenpo as my art and I will stand there inspite of what the rest of the Martial Arts community thinks of it. Yes, the system can be abused and undeserving people can claim rank that they don't deserve. I don't care. As someone's signature in this forum states, time will either promote you or find you out. Those that are faking it will be found out pretty easily. Those that have a passion for what they do and are real martial artists will shine through. That is how it is in any style. Judge me as you will. I stand where I stand with pride. <but, I'm gonna quit standing here and let someone take the soapbox, sorry for taking so long.>)


----------



## arnisador (Mar 9, 2002)

Welcome to the board *Turner* and well said! Perhaps in a week or two after the recent controversy has died down you could start a thread in the General forum (this one) on the benefits and disadvantages of learning by video. I found your comments on this interesting.


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 9, 2002)

Man, I gotta say, that post was very well written and put! You stated everything you needed to say, but did it all with respect and without getting up anyones nose. Well done! And welcome to the forum, I think you'll like it here.
--Dave
:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 9, 2002)

I don't think training by video is such a bad thing...it is possible, depending on the quality of the video(s) and the skill of the student.  However, I think something was mentioned about certificates being included in one particular set of videos.  That is near unforgiveable.  

A few people have mentioned how, in some TKD schools, it is possible for a person with previous martial arts experience to enroll, and after some test of skill, be awarded a rank and start their training from there.  To many, this is a disagreeable procedure; however, at least the person is being tested by a qualified instructor who is judging the person's skills in person.

With a certificate being included with a training video, there is nothing stopping a person from tossing the videos and marketing themselves as some sort of expert with the certificate alone.  Granted, an honest person wouldn't do such a thing, but unfortunately, there are just as many dishonest people in the martial arts as there are in any other endeavor.

Whether not forms/katas/sets are practical or not all depend on the way they are practiced and on the practitioner.  My personal belief is that anyone who thinks forms are useless either hasn't done them or has never done them correctly.  Again, this is my personal belief and I don't push that on anyone.  If someone doesn't want to practice forms, that's fine by me.  I won't teach them, as my first system relies on them, but it's their right to believe what they wish.

Okay, I strayed a bit, so I'll stop now.

Cthulhu


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *However, I think something was mentioned about certificates being included in one particular set of videos.*



There is a site on the net, I don't remember where, where you can get a 2 cd set and a 2nd degree black belt in some form of American Kenpo for less than US$100.00.


They figure the belt doesn't mean you can do the stuff, just that you have seen it!

--Dave


----------



## Toasty (Mar 11, 2002)

Here is my list...in no particular order

Tae Kwan Do (Chung Do Kwan) 2 yrs. (1st art - started in 1982)
Wing Chun Do   2 yrs.
Kenpo Karate (Tracy version)  3+ yrs.
Kali/Silat  on & off 4 yrs.
Muay Thai on & off (currently on) 2 yrs.
Balintawak Escrima  almost 2 yrs.
Small Circle JJ & traditionl Wing Chun while in Alameda, Ca. approx. 9 months.

right now i would say my main systems are Balintawak followed closely by Muay Thai.

thanks
Rob


----------



## jaybacca72 (Mar 11, 2002)

what branch of balintawak? just curious that's all
later
jay


----------



## Toasty (Mar 11, 2002)

Hello Jay,

I train with Manong Ted Buot ( i'm lucky that he lives like 3 mile from me).
So that would be Anciong's original Balintawak.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## naiz (Mar 16, 2002)

i trained karate for 4 months, but never "really" learned anything.
i have been training in BJJ for 3 months and, im going to stick with it.


----------



## old_sempai (Mar 18, 2002)

:asian:

Nihon Goshin Aikido since 1976 - Shodan [Old Sempai handle comes from being an Ikyu for 10 years, because I never did get hung up on titles and belts.  They only hold your jacket closed and cover 4 inches of your b...tt.]
Go Ju since 1992 - Shodan
Omori Iaido since 1994 - Kyu grade
Hasagawa Iaido since 1994
Tai chi since 1996 - no grades awarded - you just try to keep uo
Along with numerous seminars over the past 18 years in a variety of arts including Daito Ryu Aikijujitsu with Japanese instructors such as Yonozawa, Goldberg & Kiyama, Naginata & Yari , Shinkendo & Aikidjitsu under Obata and Grace Jujitsu under Royce Gracie and Relson Gracie.  

Spent the past 26 years researching Oriental History and still learning.

Regards

:asian:


----------



## TangSooGuy (Mar 18, 2002)

Tang Soo Do (World Tang Soo Do Association)- 17 yrs

Currently working towards fulfilling requirements for 4th Dan


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 18, 2002)

American Kenpo 30 years.
Aikido 1 yr  o & o
Tae Kwon Do  6 mo  o & o
Shotokan  3 mo  o & o
Hung Gar 1 yr  o & o
Praying Mantis 3 mo   o & o
Won Hop Kuen Do 9 mo   o & o
Choi Le Fut  6 mo   o & o
Shuri Ryu 2 yr  o & o
Judo 2 yr  o & o

:asian:


----------



## don bohrer (Mar 18, 2002)

Compared to some of you I feel like a pre schooler!
4+ years American Kenpo


----------



## kickyou (Mar 21, 2002)

My experience

ITF Tae Kwon - Do 17 years

karate 6 months

judo 6 months

kung fu 3 classes


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 22, 2002)

ITF, and ITF off shoots- 13 years

Tracys Kenpo- 10 years

Tai Chi - 3 years

And I'm just now learning to get a handle on all of this! 

Respects To All !


----------



## Monkey King (Mar 22, 2002)

Way of the Shaolin - Kung Fu not Wu Shu. See "Brand Spankin' New" Thread.


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 23, 2002)

shotokan karate - 7 years (1st dan)
trained with sensei toyotaro myazaki. head of the u.s shotokai

tang soo do - 3 years (1st dan)
trained under chong su kim of the pan-am TSD federation.  currently train with the international tang soo do moo duk kwan association.

working toward 2nd dan.:asian:


----------



## Pyrael (Mar 28, 2002)

7 - Tae kwon do 

just started ryuei ryu karatedo 

...im only 14


----------



## tigerstorm (Mar 28, 2002)

I feel kind of strange and out of place but I just started learning.
I dont really know what to call it at this time since my Instructor is in the midst of introducing his own system and getting it completely into place, so I guess Ill say that name.
  Ko Koro Kempo: beginner
  also a few pieces here and there from my Instructors memory of other styles, flashbacks if you will.
  Tigerstorm


----------



## old_sempai (Apr 2, 2002)

:asian:

No disrespect intended to anyone's Instructor.  For myself when first embarking upon the study of Nihon Goshin Aikido liitle did I know that it would be the beginning of a 26 year odyssey into the history of Martial Arts.  And IMHO an art with a tangible thread to history and cullture, be it Korean, Japanese, Chinese, Filipino, Indonesian, etc., is an important aspect to learning.  I am extremely sceptical of newly found arts and styles unless they have a legitimate legacy and heritage.  Since over time I have seen many, many "Take the Do[ugh]" schools and teachers that shamelessly have done nothing more than line their own pockets and satiate their own egos, and never cared one wit for the well-being of their students.  One teacher I know has admitted to his senior students that he "acts" in front of a class to convince his students, and the parents watching him to convince them that he is sincere and cares about them.  How nice!   But, always remember: "Caveat emtor."  Good luck in your odyssey. 

:asian:


----------



## KoshoBob (Apr 2, 2002)

TKD - 6 years
Aikido - 1 year
Hapkido - 1 year
Kosho Kempo - 4 years
Just adding Iaijutsu and aikijujutsu


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KoshoBob _
> 
> *
> Iaijutsu*



Which system?


----------



## KoshoBob (Apr 2, 2002)

Eishin-Ryu Iaijutsu. Sensei Carl Long is in the area and I am studying under one of his students.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 2, 2002)

Hiya all.

I did TSD for a little over a year (got to 5th gup blue belt) then moved ..... ggggrrrrr.

I do TKD now. Yellow belt.


----------



## Danny (Apr 2, 2002)

Tens years of ITF TKD.- Second Dan


----------



## Battousai (Apr 2, 2002)

I started out back in middle school taking a very bad TKD school. I got all the way through to the last belt before black in a year. All that separated me from black was a 100 dollars for testing and the actual test itself. 
 At that point I was like, man I don't know anything.
 After that I spent a couple of months looking around for something else. Watched a couple of classes here and there.
 A friend at school lead me into this jujitsu class that was held in a local health club. Wow...
 Everything else is history. That was almost 9 years ago now. 
 I'm an instructor at that jujitsu school now. 
 The school teaches traditional jujitsu, karate, and aiki-jutsu. From these staples the art branches off into the other realms of the samurai, iaijitsu (my favorite), kenjitsu. bojitsu, saijitsu (ok, my real favorite), and all sorts of other stuff taught traditionally within the samurai clans.
 The school runs on a menkyo system, so right now I'm ranked as a Menkyo Ni (according to my instructor, the paperwork is japanese scrollwork looking stuff and takes some time coming, LOL). 
 So thats my experience.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Battousai _
> 
> *
> The school runs on a menkyo system, so right now I'm ranked as a Menkyo Ni (according to my instructor, the paperwork is japanese scrollwork looking stuff and takes some time coming, LOL).
> So thats my experience. *



Sounds like a modified or modernized menkyo system.  As far as I remember, the traditional menkyo system ended with the menkyo kaiden.  Once you got that, you were pretty much done.  After that, all your training was up to you.

I think there were some early posts on the menkyo system.  Run a search on the board.  I'll do the same later to refresh my memory.

Cthulhu


----------



## Baoquan (Apr 2, 2002)

Started boxiing at my dad's gym when i was 6 ( haven't stopped yet - I'm 26), when i was about 11 I tried a little judo (about 3 months), then quickly found Uichi-Ryu (2-1/2 years). Then buggered around with kickboxing for a little while. 

Fencing for about 18 months, then started training JKD with a few playfully serious martial artists with mixed backgrounds - am still happily there.

i haven't worn a "belt" since i was 14.  

Gotta say, its great to find a forum with such an amazing pool of experience and people willing to discuss MA openly without all that "my style is the best" noise.

:cheers: 

Bao


----------



## Pyrael (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by old_sempai _
> 
> *I am extremely sceptical of newly found arts and styles unless they have a legitimate legacy and heritage. *



same here


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Baoquan _
> 
> *
> Gotta say, its great to find a forum with such an amazing pool of experience and people willing to discuss MA openly without all that "my style is the best" noise.
> ...



That's all Bob Hubbard, baby!  Years ago, I was a regular on RMA.  Got a bit sick of all the 'So-and-so style sux!' and 'My sensei can kick your sifu's ***', so I left RMA for several years.  I got brave and tried it out again last year.  If anything, it was worse.  

Then I saw a post with a link to MartialTalk.  Ain't been back to RMA since.  Doubt I ever will.

Thanks again, Bob!  You da man!

Cthulhu


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 2, 2002)

Could you please educate me on what RMA stands for.


:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *Could you please educate me on what RMA stands for.
> 
> ...



RMA = rec.martial-arts

It's the exceedingly crappy USENET newsgroup devoted to general martial arts talk.

If you've never seen it, do yourself a favor and don't bother.

Cthulhu


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Apr 3, 2002)

I have study the following either with formal training or by books.

Formal Training
Kempojujutsu (8 Years)
Tracy kenpo (1 year)
Shudokan Karate (4 Years)
Tae Kwon Do (6 months)
Shootfighting (1 Year)
Grappling (8 Years) *This includes many different arts.
Kobudo Arts (5 Years) * This includes many different weapons.
AikiJuJutsu (1 Year)

Arts that I have study by Book
Escrima
Small Circle Jujutsu
RyuKyu Kempo Jutsu
Jeet Kune Do
Brazilian Jiu Jitsu
Judo
Chin Na
Tai Chi

Bob Thomas:asian:


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 4, 2002)

ok, my first formal training was in Sin Moo Hapkido 5 hrs./week for 2yrs. after an injury a 1yr. sloth then Yip Man Wing Chun 8hrs./week for 9yrs. (still hooked on it) during which i met a student of Balintawak Cuentada Escrima so for 5yrs. i drove 3hrs. one way on the weekends to train with them.  i just started in Wudang Mountain 108 Taijiquan because i need to learn to relax more.........oh, and i snag up every book by Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming that i can get my hands on..............respects.


----------



## Zoran (Apr 4, 2002)

This thread is getting HUGE! I guess I might as well add myself to the masses.

-Start MA in 1981 under Lee Wedlake in EPAK. 1 1/2 years.
-From 1983-1990, trained and experimented in several systems. Tracy Kenpo, Jujuitsu/Judo, TKD, Hapkido. About 4 yrs. training time.
-From !991 to present, Saviano's White Tiger Kenpo System, from the John McSweeney branch. Received my BB in 1994.

I stayed with the last system because it seemed to fit me the best. I was lucky to have Lee Wedlake as my first teacher because he gave me a very positive first experience in the martial arts. His example of a good teacher, teaching a good system, helped me during my years of MA experimentation.

I'll be testing for my 3rd this year. As long as my shoulder, knee, or other foolish injury doesn't hold me back again!


----------



## shihantae (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi Icepick,
I started in the martail arts in 1964 in wing chun.  Traditional Wing Chun does not have belt ranks.

I hold Black belt ranks in Korean Tang Soo Do 7th Dan
Korean Tae Kwon Do ITF Oh Do Kwan 3rd Dan
Okinawan Shorin-ryu 2nd Dan
and the rest are 1st Dans
Okinawan Goju-ryu
Japanese Shoto-kan
Japanese Shito-ryu
Americanfreestyle(Joe Corley)

I am the founder of Tae Su Jutsu.  I love the arts, all of them.
There is so much we can learn from each other.

Peace,
Tae


----------



## Ty K. Doe (Apr 8, 2002)

My list isn't quite as extensive as some others

Started Tae Kwon Do in '83
Still in Tae Kwon Do


----------



## arnisador (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shihantae _
> 
> *I am the founder of Tae Su Jutsu. *



Tell us more! (If you've done so already, please point me to the thread.) Welcome to MartialTalk roo!


----------



## bdparsons (Apr 8, 2002)

Hapkido  26 years  Black Belt
Tae Kwon Do  2 years  Brown Belt
Chinese Kenpo  1.5 years  Purple Belt
Additional study in:
Sil Lum Gung Fu
Wing Chun Gung Fu
Kajukenbo
Won Hop Kuen Do
Cerrada Excrima
Tang Soo Do


----------



## shihantae (Apr 9, 2002)

Hi Arnisador,
Is there anything you would like to know in particualr, or just general info about Tae Su Jutsu.   

I only ask because the last time some made the statement "tell us more", I ended up giving him more info than he wanted.  LOL  

Thanks for the welcome.  This seems to be a nice forum. I am sure I will enjoy it here.

Peace,
Tae


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shihantae _
> 
> *
> Is there anything you would like to know in particualr, or just general info about Tae Su Jutsu.  *



Why not start with some general info. on why you created it and what its characteristic features are, plus possibly some links? If you've explained elsewhere please just point me to that.


----------



## tonbo (Apr 9, 2002)

My *very* humble offerings, especially in relation to some others on this list!!

Kenpo (just over 10 years)
Escrima (4 years, on/off--in combo with kenpo)
Iaido (1 year "officially", 3 years total playing)
Various kobudo (nunchaku, bo, sai) (4 years on/off)
Nike-do (the art of running away) (32 years)
Repartee (verbal combat) (30 years)

I do a lot of research and reading, and play with concepts quite a bit.  I also like to bounce concepts and ideas off of my wife, a Chen Tai Chi practitioner.  She is trying to get me into pressure points, but I think I am much too thick to get those down right now... 

Peace--


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 9, 2002)

> Nike-do (the art of running away) (32 years)
> Repartee (verbal combat) (30 years)




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

That was good...

:asian:


----------



## shihantae (Apr 9, 2002)

Hi arnisador,

I would think that anyone who starts an arts, is to offer their students a broader education than they recieved.  

Tae Su Jutsu, contains the techniques of Wing Chun, Tang Soo do, tae Kwon do, and Americacan freestyle.

My purpose was as stated above.  Most systems are limited to what the teach their student.  I have never been one that thought that just one style had all the answers, or is the best system.  I feel all are good, and serve their purpose.

However, most are becoming to tournament oriented.  Tradidtional schools spend to much time drilling people in line drills on just kisck or puches, or what ever, I teach fighting sets. from the get go.
The student learns to combine block punches and kicks, from day one.  That way, they can defend themselves enough to get out of a situation, instead of having to wait so long.  It was a matter of choice, and for my students, not for personal gain of fame.

I teach weapons, and we use live blades(Adults only. I teach forms differently than the other schools.  The uniquesness is in how I teach.

I had to put all of that down on paper in order to get a system certification.    Tae Su Jutsu is geared fro the street first competition second.  

I advise my students, or prespective students to shop around first and ask questions, before they make a decision as to whether or not they want to stduy my style.

One of the bigger differences is I woud say, is compared to most other schools, is that no matter what age a child is when they start, they cannot even think of testing for BB until they are at least 16.  Most I have tested when they are 18.  only one has test at 16, and that was an exception.  I do not sell belts, to make me or my school look good, they either pass or they don't.
The student and the parent know this before they join, and so far no complaints.    


If anyone who read this post thinks I am going to say mine is the best system,  forget it.  As I stated before there is no such thing.  what it really boils down to is what is best for the person taking it.

I hope this helps a little..if you have more questions.  feel free to post, or better e-mail.  I am busy working on the tapes and student manuals, and at the mometn do not have a lot of time to post online.

Peace,
Tae


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 9, 2002)

Thanks for the information shihantae, and welcome to Martialtalk!


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 9, 2002)

> I had to put all of that down on paper in order to get a system certification.



Who did you get certification from and how did you go about doing it all? I have a friend with the same kind of thinking and has more or less created his own style too. 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks *shihantae* for the info.! When you have more time I'd be curious to hear how you merged Wing Chun and TSD/TKD. Did you adopt the leaning-back Wing Chun stance for example? It would seem that that would be a poor fit with TKD-style kicking.

What does the name Tae Su Jutsu mean?


----------



## shihantae (Apr 10, 2002)

Hi Anisador,
I use freestyle stances.  not Wingchun. 

Nothing is hard to adapt if you really want to do it.  I use hand techniques and other things from Wing Chun, just as I do fro the TSD and TKD.  It was not a system that was developed over night. that is for sure.  lol

Anyway, got ot go.  I will talk to you later.


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi!

   I'm new here!  

    I've been doing Aikido for nearly 2 years.  I'm not too good at it but I love it.  I'm 5th kyu.

    I hope to look into Kuk Sool Won soon to see what it's like and maybe I'll try that too!  

    Robyn :wavey:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 22, 2002)

Greetings to all !

Well I would have to ask if street fighting
with no real instructor other than life and
lots of hard knocks count? If so then for an
almost life time ;~)

My official training began in 1986 with Modern
Arnis. I currently am pleased to hold the rank
of Lakan Tatlo (3rd)

I have been training in Balintawak for about
four and a half years. Monong Ted Bout


I do have a question for the CIA Chewbacca.
He says he was influenced by Tim Hartman Arnis.
I thought Mr Hartman was and does teach Modern
Arnis? Not trying to start something, just
curious of your reason for stating it that way?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 22, 2002)

> I do have a question for the CIA Chewbacca.
> He says he was influenced by Tim Hartman Arnis.
> I thought Mr Hartman was and does teach Modern
> Arnis? Not trying to start something, just
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 22, 2002)

'Kaith',

That is what I would have assumed,
but when I ever I do something such as Assume
I usually get in real big trouble.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## vincefuess (Apr 22, 2002)

OK- let's go back to 1974...

KYOKUSHINKAI- 1 YR
CHUNG DO KWAN- 2 YRS
GOJU-RYU- 2 YRS
JUJUTSU- 1 YR
AMERICAN KENPO- 11 YRS

I didn't list all of the various arts I have dabbled in.  I'm a martial arts slut.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 22, 2002)

Rich - no prob.  We can't let Tim get an ego now can we? 

Vince - no comment.  :rofl: 

:asian: 


-Bob


----------



## meltdown51 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hello
Here is a list of the arts I have trained in

jeet Kune Do - 10 yrs
goju ryu - 16 yrs
wing chun - 4 yrs
kabudo - 10 yrs
tai chi - 6 yrs
boxing - 6 yrs
wrestling - 4 yrs
Tae kwon do - 6 mnths
shotokan - 6 mnths

I have also dabbled in other arts but these are the major ones.

Joe


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vincefuess _
> 
> *I'm a martial arts slut. *



Me too.................. 



:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm keeping an eye on you guys!


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I'm keeping an eye on you guys!*



You think I'm scared? That's exactly what Dave Hebler said to me just before he tried to kill me!

 :anic: 

You try living with a guy like Dave Hebler out there, somewhere, plotting your death and tell me that anything else scares you.

:jediduel:

Now I know what the ancient Samurai felt like knowing that every day they might die...

:samurai:


----------



## Damian Mavis (Apr 24, 2002)

Who the hell's Dave Hebler?  That doesn't sound fun.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> 
> *Who the hell's Dave Hebler?  That doesn't sound fun.
> 
> ...



He's the head of The "Memphis Mafia"!!!


----------



## girlychuks (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vincefuess _
> 
> *I'm a martial arts slut. *




Oh gee, than at only 8 months of shaolin kempo, I would be a martial arts virgin 

Nuthin but the best- Cathy


----------



## Zoran (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by girlychuks _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



You know I....a....well.......you see.....maybe....ahh......Oh never mind. What ever I say will be moderated.


----------



## Seig (Apr 25, 2002)

Gonna keep it brief:
Tae Kwon Do (Chun Gi form system)  1st Degree Black
Tae Kwon Do (Pal Gae form system)   1st Degree Black
Tae Kwon Do (Tae Geuk form system) 1st Degree Black
Shorin-Ryu 1st Degree Black
Ken-Jiu Ryu Karate Do(American Kenpo and Samurai Jiu-Jitsu) 3rd Degree Black
Dabbled and Seminars for several others.


----------



## Venos-KSW (Apr 28, 2002)

Kuk Sool Won - 3 months now...

thats all :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Tae Kwon Do (Chun Gi form system)  1st Degree Black
> Tae Kwon Do (Pal Gae form system)   1st Degree Black
> ...



Could you expand on what makes these systems different and how you're identifying them (here or in the TKD forum)?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Venos-KSW _
> 
> *Kuk Sool Won  *



I have the oversized book on this by He-Young Kimm--it looks like an interesting system.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 15, 2002)

New users, please post in this thread and tell us about your martial arts background!


----------



## cdhall (Jun 17, 2002)

Formally as in as a member of studio under a teacher, I have studied 

A) A Kenpo variant that was based on a blend of Mr. Parker's Kenpo circa 1965 and Hung Gar Kung Fu and called "Chinese Kenpo" from 1984 to more or less 1991.

B) American Kenpo as taught by Ed Parker at the time of his death.  I have studied American Kenpo (albeit my class attendance is not "perfect" by any means ) since '91.

I have nosed around and discussed, shared and worked out with some guys who do Tai Chi, JKD, different Jiu-Jitsus/Wrestling and Grappling enough to have an appreciation for them, but no formal knowledge of them.

C) I also took a semester of Fencing in College and my instructor was a Black Belt in some type of Martial Art.


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 17, 2002)

hmmm...this is how my experience went...

Parker Kenpo - 2 years, age 10-12
TKD - 2 years, 3 different teachers, each of whom made me start over because they didn't like the other guys, age 12-14
Parker Kenpo - 3 years, Mr. David Brock, age 14-17
TKD/Aikido - 3 years, age 17-20 (college classes, again, made me start over at white belt, not that i remembered much TKD by this time)
Parker Kenpo, Mr Brock, age 20-21 (then Mr. brock closed his studio and I couldn't find somewhere I wanted to train that was near where I was living, so I took 2 years off until he reopened) then, at age 23, I started training with mr. brock again and still do.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 17, 2002)

Me thinks Dave just loves opening studios........ LOL

 

:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 17, 2002)

hehe.  he does do that a lot, doesn't he?

He's  a really good instructor, though. I've trained with a lot of different martial arts instructors, and he's been the best one for me. He has a way of explaining things that makes it easy for me to learn.  When he closed his studio, I did consider training with a couple of other people, but came to the financial conclusion that I really couldn't afford it.  As it is now, I can only make it down to the studio once a week if I'm lucky because of time constraints (instead of opening a new school near me, where the old one was, he decided the new one should be on the other side of the freakin' county  )  although now that I'm dating another kenpo person, I have someone to practice with, which is nice, because since I was out of karate for a few years, I forgot a lot.  He knows all the techniques really well, sometimes  I even call him on the phone to ask stupid kenpo questions. "Um...hi, Sweetie...is that an inward elbow or an elbow sandwich at the end of dance of death?" he laughs at me for forgetting an orange belt technique, then tells me.


----------



## Bushido (Jun 17, 2002)

I began 17 years ago an eclectic form of karate (based on JKD concepts). Three or four years ago, I added ground fighting/submission to it. I alson practiced taichi, aikido, muay thai, weapons.

-Bushido


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 17, 2002)

*Yiliquan:* since 1985, Senior Level 2 Instructor
*Shuri-te Ha Karate-do:* three months, Japan
*Modern Arnis* _(under John CS Lehmann)_*:* 10 months (has it been that long already???)
*Aikido:* two months, KSU, Manhattan, KS

:samurai:  :tank:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 17, 2002)

Could you tell a little bit about Yiliquan?


:asian:


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 17, 2002)

Go to this thread for more info: http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2326


----------



## cdhall (Jun 18, 2002)

It looks very cool.  And not surprisingly, I noticed that it seems to have similarites to EPAK.


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 18, 2002)

How do you mean "not surprisingly?"


----------



## lungshihpo (Jun 18, 2002)

I've studied shaolin kung fu for 13 yrs,the first 5yrs heavy
ninjutsu - 1yr (mainly the grappling)
BJJ - 1yr 
trained in weapons for over 2yrs now,(sword,bo,escrima,naginata,knife)
less than 6 months training in dim mak and chin na.



thanks,train hard!


----------



## cdhall (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> 
> *How do you mean "not surprisingly?" *



Matt, 

I hope you did not take offense.  When I looked at your description you mentioned some stuff in there that sounded like it could have come straight from Mr. Parker.  Such as:

"The footwork and strategic methods of Yili are its hallmark. These methods of movement, coupled with body actions that specifically focus on the conscious generation of power through coordinated movements, produce tremendous power."

Since I'm in American Kenpo, and I believe it so great, it is "not surprising" that I homed in on those aspects and noticed them and also thought to myself "Cool, it looks good because it has something in common with my stuff."

That is what I meant, that since there was some stuff there that looked similar, I picked up on it.  That is all.
:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> Could you expand on what makes these systems different and how you're identifying them (here or in the TKD forum)? *


Sorry I didn't answer sooner, didn't see your post.  It's really very simple.  There are three main form systems in TKD.  The chung-ji forms( I know that in english there are different ways to spell these), the first form in this system is Ki-Cho.  Then you have Tae-geuk(aka the hidden forms) which some describe as an extension of the Chung-ji forms.  This is not necessarily true, there are subtle differences, such as the stances being shorter.  Then there are the Pal-Gae forms, they were developed in what is now North Korea and do not have wide spread useage.  Those forms are still very similiar but the stances are even closer(shorter) yet.
It's basically like syaing I have ranks in ITF vs WTF or the different Kwans.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks--I knew of two sets of forms but didn't know there was a third.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Sorry I didn't answer sooner, didn't see your post.  It's really very simple.  There are three main form systems in TKD.  The chung-ji forms( I know that in english there are different ways to spell these), the first form in this system is Ki-Cho.  Then you have Tae-geuk(aka the hidden forms) which some describe as an extension of the Chung-ji forms.  This is not necessarily true, there are subtle differences, such as the stances being shorter.  Then there are the Pal-Gae forms, they were developed in what is now North Korea and do not have wide spread useage.  Those forms are still very similiar but the stances are even closer(shorter) yet.
> It's basically like syaing I have ranks in ITF vs WTF or the different Kwans. *



Be careful. The last time I talked about TKD forms, the Golden One jumped all over me!

But then again, whose gonna stop him?:soapbox:


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jun 19, 2002)

Seig, thats very interesting.  How on earth did you manage to get black belt in 3 styles of TKD?  And what set of patterns starts with Chonji as the first pattern after the white belt fundamental movements?  

Rcastillo, why did Goldenone jump all over you? haha

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> 
> *Seig, thats very interesting.  How on earth did you manage to get black belt in 3 styles of TKD?  And what set of patterns starts with Chonji as the first pattern after the white belt fundamental movements?
> 
> ...



The Golden One is not fond of TKD. (I think)I was also talking about TKD with another person in the Kenpo area.:soapbox: 

It's kinda like a Biker Bar, Hells Angels on one side, The Bandidos on the other. Both eye balling the devil out of each other.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 19, 2002)

> (I think)I was also talking about TKD with another person in the Kenpo area



That would have been me  

But hey, I grew up in TKD. 


:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Well, It's hard me to give it up. I'd rather not. Too much work, time invested!


----------



## chufeng (Jun 19, 2002)

Does being the younger brother to a very harsh older brother count for anything?

OK...

Wrestling..................1 year
Boxing.......................3 years
Judo..........................5 years
TaeKwonDo..............6 months (too long in my estimation)
YiLiQuan Kung Fu.....20 years
Aikido.......................1 year
Fut Ga Kun...............~ 1 year

It has been a tremendous jouney...and I still can't see the end of the road...

chufeng


----------



## Bujingodai (Jun 19, 2002)

Ok I'll ring in
High school and varsity wrestling 5 years
Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu 5 years
An independent school of Ninpo 3 years
I am the co founder of the Rengo Shinobi Shakai, for independent Ninjutsu practitioners.
Would like to take some JKD, none in my icynorth.


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> 
> *Seig, thats very interesting.  How on earth did you manage to get black belt in 3 styles of TKD?  And what set of patterns starts with Chonji as the first pattern after the white belt fundamental movements?
> 
> ...


Damian,
At the time I was studying TKD ( I stopped when I took up Kenpo) my then instructor was bug on us knowing everything within a belt level.  He spent several years in Korea and found the three systems, he learned and was graded in them all.  He then made us learn and grade in them all as well/  The Chonji system as he taught us started out with Ki-Cho, Chung-ji, Tae-Geuk(which then branches off to the Tae-Geuk forms), Do-Sab, Won-Yo, etc....Each set of forms at some point contains a form from another set and cross references.


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Well, It's hard me to give it up. I'd rather not. Too much work, time invested! *


I had about 14 years in it, but lost my love and passion for it.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jun 20, 2002)

Whoa thats very strange, I recognise some of my patterns in there but they are spelled completely differently and in a different order.  Nifty.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## thaiboxer (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Icepick _
> 
> *I was just wondering how many arts are represented on this board.  Could everyone check in and let us know what you've studied?
> 
> ...



MT - 9 months
Aiki tae jutsu - little exposure
TKD - as above
Boxing - grown up with it.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 12, 2002)

New members, please add to this thread!


----------



## hand2handCombat (Jul 12, 2002)

Muay Thai 15 years
BJJ 2 years
Modern Arnis 3 years


----------



## shotman (Oct 12, 2002)

I've studied
Shotokan
Judo
Jujitsu
Wado-Ryu
Kickboxing
Dragon Kenpo
Combat Karate
IKCA Chinese Kenpo

So much to do and so little time!!!!!!


----------



## D.Cobb (Oct 12, 2002)

Hi Paul, welcome to martial talk. I think you'll like it here.
--Dave


----------



## RyuShiKan (Oct 13, 2002)

Ryukyu Karate/ Ryukyu Kobudo (Ryukyu Kempo now know as RyuTe Renmei®)
Tenshin Shoden Katori Shinto Ryu
Pai De Lung Kung Fu (Daniel K. Pai style taught in North America)
Kickboxing 
Judo
Aikido
Taichi
wrestling


----------



## Jeff Cook (Oct 13, 2002)

Judo
Aikido
White Dragon kung fu
Taekwondo
Wado Ryu karate
Shinto Yoshin jujitsu
Shuri Ryu karate
US jujitsu
Cane (CaneMasters)
Brazilian jiujitsu

Jeff Cook
Wabujitsu


----------



## TkdWarrior (Oct 13, 2002)

hmm 
TKD, MT and TC(just started) from last 6 yrs...
i remember i added my Bio  today in some thread forgot which for it...
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 13, 2002)

Dragon Kung Fu - 7 years
JKD - 4 years
Wah Lum - 1 year
PM Kung Fu - 3 years (currently studying)


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 13, 2002)

Im only 15 and have been doing Martial Arts for 4 years but heres what I have been up to in that time,

Kali - I have been doing this activly for 4 years now studying under my father/teacher.

Heres some of the others Ive tried out,

TKD
Hapkido
Wing Chun
Jeet Kune Do
Karate
Judo
BJJ
Boxing
Muay Tai
White Crane Kung Fu (Only two lessons!)

Most of the second list were only for a certain amount of months except for Karate and Judo which I did for two years on and off when I was about 7. Lol not doing too badly seeing as Ive still got my whole life ahead of me! :asian:


----------



## Seig (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> 
> *Seig, thats very interesting.  How on earth did you manage to get black belt in 3 styles of TKD?  And what set of patterns starts with Chonji as the first pattern after the white belt fundamental movements?
> 
> ...


Damian,
The man I studied under was ranked in in Chong Ji and tae Geuk forms when he started studying under Hi Il Cho upons ihis return from Korea.  Master Cho made him learn the third system and pass it along to us.  The feeling was that once we learned all three systems, we were "real' Black Belts that would be accepted anywhere in the world, "knowing the whole system".Chong Ji is the "High White" form, the actual first pattern is Ki Cho.  The others were Korean names that I don't remember as I have not done them in about 12 years now.  But the english translation was Tae Geuk One and Pal Gae One, two, etc...There are forms in the Chong Ji system known as Tae Geuk and Pal Gae, it is usually at this point when they are introduced that the other form systems are alluded to if not taught. We were required to do each system all the way through and then start the next one.  Another example of other forms is that in a lot of American schools, Koreo is taught as a Second Black form, it is actually a Tae Geuk form for first Black.
   Ricardo,
I don't think Mr C would yell at me for passing along information.....


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Damian,
> The man I studied under was ranked in in Chong Ji and tae Geuk forms when he started studying under Hi Il Cho upons ihis return from Korea.  Master Cho made him learn the third system and pass it along to us.  The feeling was that once we learned all three systems, we were "real' Black Belts that would be accepted anywhere in the world, "knowing the whole system".Chong Ji is the "High White" form, the actual first pattern is Ki Cho.  The others were Korean names that I don't remember as I have not done them in about 12 years now.  But the english translation was Tae Geuk One and Pal Gae One, two, etc...There are forms in the Chong Ji system known as Tae Geuk and Pal Gae, it is usually at this point when they are introduced that the other form systems are alluded to if not taught. We were required to do each system all the way through and then start the next one.  Another example of other forms is that in a lot of American schools, Koreo is taught as a Second Black form, it is actually a Tae Geuk form for first Black.
> ...



Well, at me he yells, But I think it's cause he's not as good looking as I am. He's anti TKD

BTW, I'm very impressed with your knowledge of TKD! No wonder Tess is just crazy about you! You da man!


----------



## J-kid (Oct 14, 2002)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MARTIAL ARTS i know~

Judo

Jujutsu

Boxing

Wrestling

Mauy Thia kickboxing

Choung Nhu

JKD

AJW  (American Jacket Wrestling)

---------------------------------------------------------------


Best of luck in all your training.


----------



## Angus (Oct 14, 2002)

Wouldn't it be more appropriate to say the "Martial arts I study/train" rather than "Martial arts I know"? It implies something different.

As for me:

American Karate: 93/94 to 2000. They moved to a different state! Still practice everything but the katas (only because I forgot them because we stopped after purple belt). I still like it, and want to go back to a Karate, but I think I will do Kyokushin if I can find it.

Muay Thai: 99 to present. Training everyday. 5 times a week + 3 times a week privately.

Pankration: Very little when I began Muay Thai, but am now studying again in private lessons.

BJJ: June 02 to present.

Kali/JKD/Penjack Silat/Shootwrestling: May 02 to present.

I've been informally training with a TKDist friend twice a week for the last year, so there's that too. Unbelted, but still learning.

For me, I need a strong striking style (Muay Thai), a more traditional system (hopefully Kyokushin and a korean martial art called Jungyae Moosul, which I hope to begin soon), and a grappling style, which is both Pankration and BJJ at the moment.


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 14, 2002)

Judo, started in 1967. Still with it.

                                                   Peace
                                                    Dennis


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 14, 2002)

Kenpo 8 years this February.
Boxing 6 years as an adjunct to Kenpo.
Took Tae Kwon Do when I was a little guy for four years.
Lifetime student of mayhem.   
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 14, 2002)

That's some stick-to-it attitude.


----------



## SifuAbel (Oct 16, 2002)

Sung family longfist
Northern Shaolin
Pek kwar 
tai chi
chi gung

20 years under the same teacher for above styles

:yinyang:


----------



## Angus (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *That's some stick-to-it attitude. *



Given your name, is that a pun?  

I hope to find 1 art to stick with that long. I don't think I can do it with Muay Thai, and I want something more traditional to continue for the rest of my life. Kudos to you, Abbax.


----------



## jakmak52 (Oct 15, 2004)

I've been practicing TKD (ITF) for 11 years and currently training for the Pan American Internationals coming up in November in Miami


----------



## Drag'n (Oct 15, 2004)

About 15 years exp. (some of these training periods overlap where I was doing 2 styles consecutively)

TKD (I.T.F)  7 yrs :                  2'nd degree black      
(also some southern shaolin and kali during that time)

Kyokushin Karate  1.5 yrs :       4th kyu (green belt)
(Kamata Dojo, Japan)

Kenshinkan Karate  1 year :       4th kyu

Capoeira  1 yr

Wushu and Shaolin long fist  2.5 years

Muay Thai  3 yrs, and still training

Daidojuku Karate/MMA  1.5 years, and still training  :     4th kyu
(Kichijoji branch, Japan)
Both Kenshinkan and Daidojuku are breakoff styles from the Kyokushinkai.

and I still find there is so much more to learn......


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 16, 2004)

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> Hi!
> I'm new here!
> I've been doing Aikido for nearly 2 years.  I'm not too good at it but I love it.  I'm 5th kyu.
> I hope to look into Kuk Sool Won soon to see what it's like and maybe I'll try that too!
> Robyn :wavey:



Wow!  This is an old thread!  I was scrolling through the pages and it was neat to see posts from people like KenpoGirl (posted in 2001) who hadn't been doing Kenpo for that long and now she's a brown belt!   Kaith had only been doing Arnis for 3 months, at the time!  And I was a new member of Martial Talk when I posted that quote above in 2002!  Ah, memories!  A lot of people have come a long way--sometimes through difficult times, to keep training.  Very awesome!   :asian:   A revised list might be in order. 

As for me, I'm still doing Aikido, of course.  A little over 4 years now and I'm a 3rd kyu.  I still have a LOOOOOONG way to go and I'm still quite clumsy.  However, it is very encouraging to me to see that old post of mine and realize how much more I understand and can do now, that I could have never been able to understand and do then!  I've come a long way.
(By the way, I probably won't ever start Kuk Sool Won--although I still think it's neat.  I'm currently hoping to start cross-training in Jujutsu, next summer.  I really hope I'm able to do that!)

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## MichiganTKD (Oct 16, 2004)

*Short and Sweet:*

Tae Kwon Do for 20+ years-4th Dan Black

Yoshokai Aikido off and on for about 1 year (school interfered for a while)-just tested for yellow

Never felt the need or desire to study any of the others mentioned.


----------

